#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Антология буддистских текстов

## Petrok

Антология буддистских текстов, 1953 г. И.Б.Хорнер, Э.Конз, Д.Снеллгроув, А.Вайли : http://pechkin.rinet.ru/x/east/buddh...btcontents.htm

Источник ссылки: http://buddhist.ru/board/printthread.php?threadid=289



Кто знает что-либо об этом тексте? На сколько он авторитетен?

----------


## Ассаджи

Перевод весьма неважный, причем с английского, а в целом ничего.

----------

